# sense on the X?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone worked on a port of HTC sense to the Droid x? I love sense so much more than blur, and it would be pretty sweet to have on the Droid x.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder how well it'd run. I don't see it as being too usable because HTC phones can be slow with it, let alone a phone it doesn't support natively. I could be and hope I'm wrong though.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Fair point

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=31083

Here is a thread on this. Was looking forward to it then the thread died. Either way I would still loved to see I it.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sense port is possible but it would never have working radio which means no calls text etc so no one ever went through with it. This happened on Droid 1 booted but couldn't call etc and i'm assuming with locked bootloader it will be super difficult to port look at CM7 took a year to get working lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Sense port is possible but it would never have working radio which means no calls text etc so no one ever went through with it. This happened on Droid 1 booted but couldn't call etc and i'm assuming with locked bootloader it will be super difficult to port look at CM7 took a year to get working lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Fair point, guess it is worth it for me to invest in a INC2 before i switch to 4g in may. I am sick of this nonsense moto devices have to go through to flash roms, and all this SBF crap. Also, i cannot stand this devices battery life.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Fair point, guess it is worth it for me to invest in a INC2 before i switch to 4g in may. I am sick of this nonsense moto devices have to go through to flash roms, and all this SBF crap. Also, i cannot stand this devices battery life.


inc2 rocks great phone especially if you want sense, and I agree x is no fun if you like to flash definitely gets frustrating at times I an waiting till nexus announcement tomorrow and deciding on my next phone

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a theme on miui.us called sense slate. Might be worth a look, just to get a sense look.


----------

